# Switching from 'EE' car plates to Italian



## LeilaRoma (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello everyone

I have a question regarding the paperwork/documents needed to 'nationalise' my car. Currently I have EE plates and need to switch them to Italian. I was told that in order to do this, I needed to present a certificate of residence (in addition to a few other docs). At the moment I have a permesso, but apparently more is needed. Would anyone know if the Carta d'Identita' from the MoFA would work in place of residency?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you have a carta d'dentita go to the town hall and ask for the residence certificate. The basic one is normally fairly cheap. I think less then €1. There is one that's €15 but it's rarely needed.

It's not like you'll want to leave your ID card with the the application.

BTW what do you mean by Mofa?


----------

